#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  台灣雲豹　學者用生命調查13年證實「已滅絕」

## 狼王白牙

*▲台北市立動物園的2隻雲豹並非台灣雲豹，而是如圖中來自東南亞的亞種，未來民眾或我們的下一代想再窺台灣雲豹風采，恐怕只能到國立台灣博物館看標本了。(圖／達志影像／美聯社)*

生活中心／綜合報導

為了證實台灣仍有雲豹存在，台美生態學者合組研究團隊調查13年，設置1500多台自動照相機、200多個氣味陷阱，結果卻一無所獲，失望之餘，學者們強忍悲傷把這份「*用生命換來的調查*」投稿至國際保育期刊《Oryx》，待年底刊出後，林務局將進行討論，若獲認可，就等同於正式宣告，台灣雲豹已‧滅‧絕。

受人類過度開發與獵捕影響，台灣雲豹棲地縮小、食物減少，近年來山林間難見其蹤影，滅絕之說甚囂塵上，但缺乏有力學術研究證實，沒有人敢下結論。

屏科大動研所教授裴家騏和中研院生物多樣研究中心博士劉建男等台灣學者相信台灣雲豹仍存在，13年前與美國學者合作共組團隊展開「追豹任務」，走遍玉山、太魯閣、雪霸國家公園及東部海岸山脈，利用自動照相機和陷阱，尋找台灣雲豹身影、排遺、足跡、毛髮等證據。

調查期間，維吉尼亞州立大學教授史坎龍(Patrick Scanlon)在大武溪心臟病發過世、研究人員顏敏如遭暴漲溪水沖走至今仍下落不明，研究團隊遭遇許多挫折，但眾人抱著「一定要目睹台灣雲豹」的信念始終不願放棄。

無奈，事實是殘酷的，一無所獲的調查進行十多年後，證實「*台灣已經沒有雲豹，就算有也是零星個體，遲早會滅絕*」，這份調查於本月2日獲英國《Oryx》(Oryx the international journal of conservation)採用。林務局表示，待報告刊出後會提交野生動物諮詢委員會，若討論認可就會把雲豹從動物保育名錄中除名。

目前台北市立動物園的2隻雲豹並非台灣雲豹，學者感慨地說，未來民眾或我們的下一代想再窺台灣雲豹風采，恐怕只能到國立台灣博物館看標本了。


轉載自：《ETtoday生活新聞》



簡介：

臺灣雲豹（學名：Neofelis nebulosa brachyura），屬於臺灣特有亞種的貓科動物，也是臺灣本島最大型的野生動物之一。儘管自80年代中期起，便無人再親眼看到野生臺灣雲豹的蹤跡，然而，它一直被視為是最珍貴的野生動物，甚至屬於臺灣原住民之一支的魯凱族好茶部落，還認為他們的祖先就是從臺灣雲豹變來的。 臺灣雲豹小檔案 外型特徵：身長60-100釐米；尾長50-90釐米，重量16-23公斤，全身黃褐色，身上斑點每只各異，頸部斑點細長，腹部兩側大斑向後，圍輪廓深厚而向前者淡細，中間部面積大，並雜以粽黃及少許黑毛，遠望如朵雲故名雲豹。四腿處斑點往下逐漸縮小，尾部上下均有斑點。 食物：肉食性動物，會捕食樹上的猴子、松鼠及鳥類等中小動物，亦會潛伏於樹上，俟羌、鹿等獵物自下麵經過時飛撲而下咬其頸部致死而食。 習性：雲豹是晨昏活動頻繁而偏夜行性的動物，常單獨活動。 The Formosan Clouded Leopard (Neofelis nebulosa brachyura) is a subspecies of Clouded Leopard that was endemic to the island of Taiwan and is now believed to be extinct. Its tail is slightly shorter than that of other subspecies of Clouded Leopard. The Formosan Clouded Leopard was the second-largest native animal on Taiwan, after the Formosan Black Bear. After extensive logging of its natural habitat, the leopards were forced to retreat into the Jade Mountain and Dawu Mountain. There have been no sightings of this animal since the 1980s. The Rukai Taiwanese aborigines believed that their ancestors transformed from these leopards.

----------


## 陸合巡

就算還在也還是不要被找到比較好，安靜的生活才是讓他們存續下去的重點吧?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 就算還在也還是不要被找到比較好，安靜的生活才是讓他們存續下去的重點吧?


小陸的看法非常的樂觀，是辨證唯物主義觀點的一種，在已知條件下無法判斷事物的真偽時，
默認為真；直到事實證明該為偽者，推翻其觀點。

記得二十年前，台灣發行一套瀕臨絕種動物的郵票冊裡頭，有台灣雲豹，
從此之後我就希望在荒山野地中親眼目睹牠們的丰采。

無論是否是真的，都為了這個專家學者的証明感到哀傷，
同時也希望大家替世界上所有瀕臨絕種的動物祈福，不要再有證明某個物種已經消失的報導。

----------


## wingwolf

雖然想說在相對閉塞的島嶼生態系統中，遭遇生境減少及破碎化這種致命性打擊，食物鏈高層的食肉野生動物為此滅絕，我不意外（認真）
但還是要為此默哀……（默）

白鰭豚、華南虎、東北虎、揚子鰐、藏羚羊、黑頸鶴、褐馬雞……
近年來極瀕危甚至野外滅絕的種又何止一個
繼續默哀……（默）

----------


## 狼の寂

臺灣雲豹早已消聲匿跡多年了! 儘管小寂也很不想接受牠們已經滅絕的事實，但牠們想必是凶多吉少，這想必是不可否認的(哀....
還記得小時候常常聽到或提起臺灣雲豹呢!
是小時候第一個喜歡上的動物，但當時根本對於牠們沒有多少的瞭解，只知道是一種很帥氣的動物
哀....   如今許許多多的物種，由於人類的關係讓牠們加速朝著滅絕的方向走去
還記得現在的生物課本上寫說，地球平均每天有60種的生物絕種，這讓小寂感到非常的震驚
一想到每天皆有許許多多的物種消失在這世上，就感覺有種說不出來的哀愁
人類呀! 真的不能再繼續這麼發展下去了! 到最後受害的不只是我們呀! 照這樣下去，有再多個地球也不夠人類使用....
人類，真的太貪婪太自私了!
地球的悲歌正漸漸上演著呢! 現在應該只是序幕
到了後來人類就會知道有多可怕了!

----------

